# FreeBSD 9 and Valgrind



## dcole (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello,

I have seen varied results in forum postings and mailing lists, but nothing seems to have worked to install Valgrind on FreeBSD and have it work succesfully.

I so far, have tried to install a package manually, and tried to build the port, but neither one has worked.

Both times gave me the same result - warnings about using certain sysctl and ioctl calls being unhandled, and then the program quitting (though strangely leaves my executable still running when I use ps to look for it).

Is it actually possible to use it on FreeBSD, and what is the latest/greatest set of instructions to install it? 

Thanks


----------



## jrm@ (Jan 7, 2013)

The port installed fine for me.  I didn't do anything special.  Perhaps you can post more detailed error messages and/or contact the port maintainer.  


```
% pkg info valgrind-3.8.0,1 
valgrind-3.8.0,1               Memory debugging and profiling tool
```

I haven't actually used it much though.


----------



## dcole (Jan 8, 2013)

It could be I am perhaps just running into something I havent seen in valgrind before. Here is what I get when I try to run my code


```
==4764== Memcheck, a memory error detector
==4764== Copyright (C) 2002-2012, and GNU GPL'd, by Julian Seward et al.
==4764== Using Valgrind-3.8.0 and LibVEX; rerun with -h for copyright info
==4764== Command: driver -i
==4764== 
==4764== 
==4764== HEAP SUMMARY:
==4764==     in use at exit: 33,852 bytes in 4 blocks
==4764==   total heap usage: 12 allocs, 8 frees, 171,894 bytes allocated
==4764== 
==4764== LEAK SUMMARY:
==4764==    definitely lost: 0 bytes in 0 blocks
==4764==    indirectly lost: 0 bytes in 0 blocks
==4764==      possibly lost: 0 bytes in 0 blocks
==4764==    still reachable: 33,852 bytes in 4 blocks
==4764==         suppressed: 0 bytes in 0 blocks
==4764== Rerun with --leak-check=full to see details of leaked memory
==4764== 
==4764== For counts of detected and suppressed errors, rerun with: -v
==4764== ERROR SUMMARY: 0 errors from 0 contexts (suppressed: 0 from 0)
==4765== Syscall param ioctl(generic) points to uninitialised byte(s)
==4765==    at 0x3196CBC: __sys_ioctl (in /lib/libc.so.7)
==4765==    by 0x1A40469: ??? (in /lib/libpcap.so.8)
==4765==    by 0x1A3ED18: pcap_activate (in /lib/libpcap.so.8)
==4765==    by 0x1A3F43A: pcap_open_live (in /lib/libpcap.so.8)
==4765==    by 0x1822DB7: pcap_init (pcaputil.c:77)
==4765==    by 0x120FE6A: driver_init (recfm.c:387)
==4765==    by 0x402633: main (driver.c:224)
==4765==  Address 0x7ff000270 is on thread 1's stack
==4765==  Uninitialised value was created by a stack allocation
==4765==    at 0x1A3FED0: ??? (in /lib/libpcap.so.8)
==4765== 
==4765== Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)
==4765==    at 0x1A408DD: ??? (in /lib/libpcap.so.8)
==4765==    by 0x1A3ED18: pcap_activate (in /lib/libpcap.so.8)
==4765==    by 0x1A3F43A: pcap_open_live (in /lib/libpcap.so.8)
==4765==    by 0x1822DB7: pcap_init (pcaputil.c:77)
==4765==    by 0x120FE6A: driver_init (recfm.c:387)
==4765==    by 0x402633: main (driver.c:224)
==4765==  Uninitialised value was created by a heap allocation
==4765==    at 0x1008DAB: malloc (vg_replace_malloc.c:274)
==4765==    by 0x1A4013E: ??? (in /lib/libpcap.so.8)
==4765==    by 0x1A3ED18: pcap_activate (in /lib/libpcap.so.8)
==4765==    by 0x1A3F43A: pcap_open_live (in /lib/libpcap.so.8)
==4765==    by 0x1822DB7: pcap_init (pcaputil.c:77)
==4765==    by 0x120FE6A: driver_init (recfm.c:387)
==4765==    by 0x402633: main (driver.c:224)
==4765== 
==4765== Warning: noted but unhandled ioctl 0x20004269 with no size/direction hints   This could cause spurious value errors to appear.   See README_MISSING_SYSCALL_OR_IOCTL for guidance on writing a proper wrapper.Syscall param ioctl(generic) points to uninitialised byte(s)
==4765==    at 0x3196CBC: __sys_ioctl (in /lib/libc.so.7)
==4765==    by 0x1A40291: ??? (in /lib/libpcap.so.8)
==4765==    by 0x1A3ED18: pcap_activate (in /lib/libpcap.so.8)
==4765==    by 0x1A3F43A: pcap_open_live (in /lib/libpcap.so.8)
==4765==    by 0x1822DB7: pcap_init (pcaputil.c:77)
==4765==    by 0x120FE6A: driver_init (recfm.c:387)
==4765==    by 0x402633: main (driver.c:224)
==4765==  Address 0x7fefffd14 is on thread 1's stack
==4765==  Uninitialised value was created by a stack allocation
==4765==    at 0x1A3FEF8: ??? (in /lib/libpcap.so.8)
==4765== 
==4765== Syscall param ioctl(generic) points to uninitialised byte(s)
==4765==    at 0x3196CBC: __sys_ioctl (in /lib/libc.so.7)
==4765==    by 0x1A40C98: ??? (in /lib/libpcap.so.8)
==4765==    by 0x1823277: pcap_init (pcaputil.c:98)
==4765==    by 0x120FE6A: driver_init (recfm.c:387)
==4765==    by 0x402633: main (driver.c:224)
==4765==  Address 0x7ff000454 is on thread 1's stack
==4765==  Uninitialised value was created by a stack allocation
==4765==    at 0x1822C10: pcap_init (pcaputil.c:61)
==4765== 
--4765-- WARNING: unhandled syscall: 522
--4765-- You may be able to write your own handler.
--4765-- Read the file README_MISSING_SYSCALL_OR_IOCTL.
--4765-- Nevertheless we consider this a bug.  Please report
--4765-- it at http://valgrind.org/support/bug_reports.html.

...repeated a bunch of times
```

It looks like my program is still running in the background, but I obviously dont get a good report from valgrind. One of the offending lines that it is mentioning is pcaputil:77

which is the following:

pd=pcap_open_live(__intf, snaplen, 1, 512, ebuf)

where _intf is a char *, snaplen is an int, and ebuf is a char ebuf[SIZE] = {0}; array


----------



## dcole (Jan 8, 2013)

For anyone interested I think I have sucessfully written a wrapper for pselect() (522). I am still getting errors related to the uninitialized bytes.


----------

